# ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها (تعب القلب)



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2008)

*ترنيمة جامدة مظنش حد سمعها قبل كدة
اسمها \ تعب القلب
تاليف د \ مينا صفوت
وترنيم كورال اسرة قنا بالقاهرة

http://www.4shared.com/file/41514320...ified=f70a9dfb* 
متترددوش وحملوا بسررررررررررعة
ومتنسوش رأيكم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

امين تتدب الحياة فى قلوبنا كلنا..مهما كانت الظروف والضعفات
ميرسى يارا على الترنيمة الجميلة دى..انا فعلا اول مرة اسمعها
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

_ميرسي ياجينا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتي​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

شكرا ليكى يا يارا على الترنيمة 

واكيد جميلة طالما منك


----------



## sosana (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

ميرسي يا مرمر على الترنيمة
و جاري التحميل


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا يارا على الترنيمة
> 
> واكيد جميلة طالما منك



_ميرسي يافادى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا مرمر على الترنيمة
> و جاري التحميل



_ميرسي ياقمر لزوقك وردك الجميل​_


----------



## K A T Y (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

_*ميرسي يا يارا ترنيمة جميلة*_​ 
_*واول مرة اسمعها فعلا*_​ 
_*ميرسي لتعبك يا قمر*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

_ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## .Marian. (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

*ميرسى كتيير يارا
الترنيمة جميلة
ربنا معاكى
*​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

_ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## rammrommm (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

*ترنيمة جميلة فعلا يا يارا ربنا يباركك 
ومستنيين منك المزيد​*


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## miramar (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

ميرسى ليكى كتييييييييييير بجد ترنيمه روووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

_ميرسي ميرامار لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## mjnon85 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

شكرا ليكى يا يارا على الترنيمة


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

_ميرسي يا __mjnon85 _
_لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## ريمون سمير 888 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا على الترنيمة الجميلة


----------



## totty (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

_جارى التحمييييييل

ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الترنيمه_​


----------



## febe (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

تسلم ايدج يا يارا​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*



ريمون سمير 888 قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا على الترنيمة الجميلة



_ميرسي ياريمون لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*



totty قال:


> _جارى التحمييييييل
> 
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الترنيمه_​



_ميرسي حبيبتي لردك 
نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*



febe قال:


> تسلم ايدج يا يارا​



_ميرسي يافيبي لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل_​


----------



## ابنه الملك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

ميرسى يارا الترنيمه جميله خالص ياقمر فى انتظار المزيد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kokielpop (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*

*تسلم ادك يارا ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*



ابنه الملك قال:


> ميرسى يارا الترنيمه جميله خالص ياقمر فى انتظار المزيد
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 ميرسي ياابنه الملك لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة اول مرة تسمعها*



kokielpop قال:


> *تسلم ادك يارا ​*


 ميرسي ياكوكي لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## eng_gegy (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي كتير ليكي يا يارا انك نقلتي الموضوع بتاعي هنا وبجد هو يستاهل انه يتنقل لانها ترنيمة جميلة انا كنت داخله اعمل الموضوع ولقيتك انتي نقلتيه وعملتيه ربنا يباركك يا يارا ومسوطة جدا انها عجبتهم وكل الردود دي عليها*​


----------



## ayman adwar (17 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.maria-lovers.eu/vb/bnnr.php?do=z&id=16


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*جاري التحميل ...*

*وميرسي يا يريورة ويا جي جي على الترنيمة الجديدة*

*ربنا يعوضكم*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 سبتمبر 2008)

* ميرسى  يا يارا وجارى تحميلها*​


----------



## oncy (17 سبتمبر 2008)

:new5::new5::new5:
ايوه يارب تعب القلب فعلاً ........ ايوه تعب من الخطية ....... ايوه تعب من البعد عنك
فليس لى يارب سواك .... ليس لى ملجأ آخر آياك ....... فاقبلنى يــــــــــــــــــارب


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً على الترنيمة الحلوه دى ربنا يقبل توبتنا ورجوعنا اليه مره آخرة
ويسمعنى صوتة الفرح القائل 
                                   تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وانا اريحكم


----------



## M a r i a m (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


>


 ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 سبتمبر 2008)

eng_gegy قال:


> *ميرسي كتير ليكي يا يارا انك نقلتي الموضوع بتاعي هنا وبجد هو يستاهل انه يتنقل لانها ترنيمة جميلة انا كنت داخله اعمل الموضوع ولقيتك انتي نقلتيه وعملتيه ربنا يباركك يا يارا ومسوطة جدا انها عجبتهم وكل الردود دي عليها*​


 اى خودعة ياسكر
نورتى الموضوع بجد ياجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *جاري التحميل ...*​
> 
> *وميرسي يا يريورة ويا جي جي على الترنيمة الجديدة*​
> 
> *ربنا يعوضكم*​


 ميرسي ياحبي لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتى بجد​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى يا يارا وجارى تحميلها*​


 ميرسي يا كوكى جيرل لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 سبتمبر 2008)

oncy قال:


> :new5::new5::new5:
> ايوه يارب تعب القلب فعلاً ........ ايوه تعب من الخطية ....... ايوه تعب من البعد عنك
> فليس لى يارب سواك .... ليس لى ملجأ آخر آياك ....... فاقبلنى يــــــــــــــــــارب
> 
> ...


ميرسي يااونسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## eng_gegy (18 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *جاري التحميل ...*​
> 
> *وميرسي يا يريورة ويا جي جي على الترنيمة الجديدة*​
> 
> *ربنا يعوضكم*​


 
العفو على ايه يا جميل ويارب تعجبك هي ترنيمة جامدة


----------



## شادى كوكو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى يا يارا على الترنيمة


----------



## monmooon (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ترنيمه حلوه خالص يا يارا


----------



## menaglal (19 سبتمبر 2008)

حقيقة أول أول مرة أسمع هذه الترنيمة الجميلة المعزية
وأشكر تعب محبتك والله معنا ويعزينا


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى ليكى كتييييييير




​_


----------



## menaglal (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ترنيمة جميلة


----------



## menaglal (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة جدا وأشكر تعب محبتك


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شادى كوكو قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا يارا على الترنيمة


ميرسي شادي لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

monmooon قال:


> ترنيمه حلوه خالص يا يارا


ميرسي مون موون لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

menaglal قال:


> حقيقة أول أول مرة أسمع هذه الترنيمة الجميلة المعزية
> وأشكر تعب محبتك والله معنا ويعزينا


 ميرسي مينا جلال لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى ليكى كتييييييير​_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


ميرسي ياتونى لزوقك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

menaglal قال:


> ترنيمة جميلة جدا وأشكر تعب محبتك


 


menaglal قال:


> شكرا ترنيمة جميلة


 ميرسي لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة حلوة ..مرسي يارا قوي .....ترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا جدا 
*​


----------



## tiger0000 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## M a r i a m (8 ديسمبر 2008)

fady_temon قال:


> *ترنيمة حلوة ..مرسي يارا قوي .....ترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا جدا *​


 ميرسي يافادى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 ديسمبر 2008)

tiger0000 قال:


> *ربنا يعوضك*


 
ميرسي ياتايجر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جارى التحميل يا قمر
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------

